# Nesting??



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

Luna hardly slept last night...very restless. This morning she is very crabby toward Dutch, refused to eat her cottage cheese or sliced cheese and is currently digging to China in my office behind some boxes. She clearly wants some privacy. She also peed on the floor in the living room, not sure what that is about, she hasn't done that for a long time. Good signs right?

Her temp last night was 98 even, that is the lowest it has been for a week. She didn't have a spike though.


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

She is completely pathetic. She has only left her hole to go outside and have some diarrhea (which you can see a bit on the wall behind her and on the box). I have put her in her nesting box twice but she runs right back downstairs to her hole. I finally just put a towel in there so she had something to dig around in. I don't really see any other signs of labor yet.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Sounds like she will be going into labour soon! 

If you dont want her having the pups in the area she has made, is there anyway you could enclose her in the nesting box? Maybe by putting a play pen around it?


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

I could let her have her pups there, I just don't want them to stay there. I may move her after labor. I have 4 kids and my office is probably the quietest place in the house. For now I am going to let her rest and just watch her.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

You could let her have them there but she may not want to move for a week or so. It all depends on the individual dog though.


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

She seems so oppossed to the nest I have made. I may try a laundry basket or something else she likes to sleep in.


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

Ah bless her!! Hope it all goes well... Can't wait to see some pics of the new pups!!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

yes some wont like the place you make or want to have them on your lap LOL. 
must find somewhere is happy with, once she has one she will stay there. 
coco one time was digging in a box with some clothes i had saw her and changed the clothes put towels and she wasn't happy and wanted to be in my bed well I know digging is hours before labor so no big deal till she stayed there and had the first one in the middle of the night in my BED!!! 
does she have a blanket or something with her smell on it you could put with her? the digging could start in the morning and through the day then could have them early hours of morning/late night. 
coco was doing it all day and didnt have a pup till 3am next morning. it depends on pups they are coming but time?? she might do some pushes with nothing dont worry till she is distressed and pushing hard with nothing for hours.


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

She just came out and peed on the floor again?? What is with that? Maybe she can't make it outside??


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

yes and she doesn't want to go far from where is she is going to have them, keep her close by.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

oh has she eaten today? when some pushes come give her a little vanilla ice cream


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Sounds like we are going to see some new puppies posted before very long. Good luck to you both.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Oooohhhhh I can't wait to see the new puppies! Good luck - I hope all goes well!


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

Should I continue to offer her cottage cheese and food? She loves cottage cheese. I did get her to eat a few bits of cheese while I took her temp (still 98).


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

oooh this is exciting!  Good luck, hope all goes smooth for her and you.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Good luck!!! I'm so anxious for you...I hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

I moved her upstairs to my room. She refuses the crate I set up so I moved her under my computer desk in an under bed storage container. It is just he right size for her to get in and out of. She is very restless and digging at her bedding a lot but no pushing or even panting. I put a baby gate at the bedroom door so she can't come back down. The only thing is I had to put some pee pads down for if she had to use the bathroom. I hate to start that habit. I guess it is worth it


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

amyscrazy said:


> Should I continue to offer her cottage cheese and food? She loves cottage cheese. I did get her to eat a few bits of cheese while I took her temp (still 98).


I wouldnt give so much milk products as that gives them the runs. cook some chicken and shred it for her. have water by her as well. you should take a nap sounds like it will be in the wee hours of the night/morning. 
Good luck! tummy rubs feel good right now too


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

This is exciting! I agree, grab a nap. Most dogs seem to give birth in the wee hours of the morning from what i have noticed.

Good luck!


----------

